# Sorority Tankmates



## mteague (Aug 24, 2012)

So, I'm currently setting up a ten gallon betta sorority and I was wondering what other fish( maybe one or two others) that could go along with them. Maybe a snail or some shrimp? I definitely want to avoid overstocking.

Basically it comes down to either getting other tankmates or getting other girls.


Thanks all


----------



## mteague (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm planning on doing five females right now, btw.


----------



## mteague (Aug 24, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

Maybe some snails? I have found that my females I've had (minus Bubbles) are more agrresive then the males I have had, but that all depends on the betta. I would add any other fish first, then add the bettas, so there not 'invading there territory'. 
And the grils will beat each other into mince meat when you get them, just a heads up.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I wouldn't put anything other than a few ghost shrimp in with those girls. OF course the ghost shrimp are likely to be snacked on


----------



## mteague (Aug 24, 2012)

so do you think that 7 and a nerite would work?


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I would not add just 1 or 2 other fish personally, if you're not going to add a group of a second species the individuals could be singled out by the bettas.

Ghost shrimp and netrites will be fine, but they will probably be gone within 6 months as snacks. If you can create an area that the girls cannot reach but the other critters can, their chances of survival will be a lot higher.


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I wouldn't do 7, not enough room for territory. 5 is the most you should have. You could try 6, but 2 gallons per betta is optimal. 4 I dont think is enough. Too much aggression by the dominant one.


----------



## ryantroma (Aug 31, 2012)

*The Betta Report*

I don't know about 5 Betta's. I personally have a 5 gallon tank with two Betta's, a Black Skirt Tetra, and an Albino Cory. One Betta is a Crown Tail female, and the other is a baby of which I can only guess what it well end up becoming. I introduced the female after the Tetra and the Cory. She was all up on them for a second each. She just left them alone once she figured out who was who. The baby Betta went in last, no surprise when the female went up and poked it. I caught the female today, doing what I can only guess as, trying to take care of the baby Betta. I guess you could call it nesting, but I need to read up more on it.

Of all the reading I've done, females are supposed to be the most docile of the two sexes. Reading the other post, I think it might also depend on the fish itself and the breed. Crown tails seem to be ok as a female. 

READ UP ON FISH THAT FIN NIP :shock:. Betta's can fall victim of fin nipping. You want to avoid most Tetra, I think I got lucky with mine, but I've been checking the tank every day now for the past week to make sure every one is getting along. There is a whole list of fish that like to nip at fins. This page gives a good idea http://www.bestfish.com/nippers.html. 

Other websites and litterateur I've read suggest avoiding colorful, aggressive, and highly active fish. Stick with browns, off white, grays, and blacks. Also try to stay with fish that like to hang on the bottom of the tank. If they are less likely to bump into a Betta, then there is less of a chance for there to be a problem.

In my case, I have plenty of plants and a bunch of foggy glass half bottles and cups for shelter and hiding places. Create a well rounded environment, not just a desert of rocks, and I would imagine creating a community of fish with the betta's shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> females are supposed to be the most docile of the two sexes.


That is Bull. They can be just as aggressive as males, if not more so. When I tried breeding them last year - one female killed my one male and another ripped off ALL of a HM's fins and some scales too. That one turned out to be fine - minus the missing fins which regrew.

Not all females will fight with each other - it depends on the individual betta. They probably will at first as they determine a picking order similar to wolves with one being the alpha. Some people say their females fight for days but mine have never really squabbled too bad. sometimes i see a torn fin but not every often

As for getting other fish - I think you are pretty much maxed out at 6 girls in a 10 gallon...you can add a snails or shrimp but the shrimp may become snacks. If you get a big enough snail, they will leave it alone...An apple snail would be OK if its big enough


----------



## ryantroma (Aug 31, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> They can be just as aggressive as males, if not more so.


I don't disagree at all that the females are mean. I was just quoting some literature.

Can anyone tell me 100% that a ghost shrimp would become fish food. As in, the betta's will go out of their way to kill and eat it.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Some do end up snacks some don't. It depends on the bettas personalitys. Give the shrimp some hiding places. Its just a risk is all. Putting any aggressive fish with anything else is going to be a risk. This is from experience with sororities. Cory cats can get picked on too. It all comes down to bettas temperment


----------



## ryantroma (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks :-D


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Your welcome!


----------



## Pearl2011 (May 21, 2012)

I have had 9 betta, 2 male 7 female,both males where okay temperament wise but 3 of the betta had a BAD attitude, 3 were okay, and one died of some mystery disease I haven't figure out yet.


----------

